# I need help after going through abortion



## BabyJinJin (Dec 7, 2006)

I had an abortion done on the 7 Dec 2006 once the doc found out that my baby is unhealty thus I had no other option but undergo D & C.

After 2 weeks I went back for my check up n doc said good recovery but I have sex directly after 2 week from my abortion too but it was a protected sex with condom but its already the 12 January 2007 and I yet to get my period.

The doc says that I should be getting back my period in 4 weeks time. I had a home pregnancy test done but it shows negative.

I was wondering how soon will i be fertile again after abortion? I had a protected sex with condom would I have the chance of getting pregnant but I had a test done and it shows negative, how early the stage of pregnancy can the home pregnancy kit detects? As in 2 weeks after conceive or it takes longer like as in 4 - 5 weeks times.

Would there be a possible for me getting pregnant again as I did use a condom? I need some advise on this

Thanks


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.







I wish you the best for healing.

How long it takes to get your period after the end of a pregnancy can really vary. It can definitely be longer than four or five weeks. I doubt you are pregnant again, especially since the protected sex you had was so soon after the procedure and you have a negative HPT. A home test should show positive within two weeks of conception, although there are false negatives. I really, really doubt you are pregnant again.

If your cycle doesn't resume in about two weeks, I'd return to your doctor and see if there are any issues.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

The average time is up to 8 weeks for AF to return. With my 3rd m/c (2 yrs ago), it took 1 month to the day. With my 4th m/c earlier this year, it took 9 long weeks to the day. It really varies and it can depend upon how long you were pg for and how long it takes your hormone levels to drop back done to zero. Only after they go down to zero can you ovulate. Then expect AF to come 2 weeks after that. That's only IF you ovulate that cycle.


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. That much have been terrible.







2

Miracles can happen but I have to agree with the pp that it's unlikely that you're pregnant so soon especially since protection was used. Of course, condoms aren't 100% conception proof but it isn't sure you were ovulating again yet.

Home pregnancy tests can generally be used around the time of your period (2 weeks or so after conception). Obviously brands vary in sensitivity, some are better then others for picking up early pregnancy. Your results will generally be more accurate at 3 weeks after conception.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2005)

I am really sorry for your loss.


----------

